# concorde credo 2011



## hemmsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where we can pick up a new windscreen wiper assembly for the concorde credo emotion 693h 2011 right hand drive. I would really appreciate any info at all.
Many thanks
Ena Hemms


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I believe that Southdowns are the dealers for that brand.

cabby

http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/home.php


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Couple of points, which part or parts of the wiper assembly do you need?


If it is blades they are readily available from most motorists centres.


If arms or the actual motor or drive linkage, most A class manufacturers use the base vehicle components, the linkage and fixing brackets (which are bolted on) will be modified by them if necessary.


.


----------



## hemmsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi John
Thank you for your reply. It is the whole assembly the motor and linkage as my just stopped working when i checked it out it had snapped inside the pipe. I have been onto Southdown motorhomes they are saying that concorde no longer make the linkage for right hand drives. so stuck cant go anywhere until i can get a new one,
Regards
Ena


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ena, just to be clear, I take it from what you say the drive from the motor to the wiper arm spindles is via a worm drive cable? is that correct?


.


----------



## hemmsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Cabby I have been in touch with Southdown already.
Thank you for your help
Ena


----------



## hemmsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi John it is the scissors type linkage that is broken. But thank you on your info about most Aclass manufactures, I will look into that..
Many thanks
Ena


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Ena, so a normal mechanical linkage.
Without seeing it, I could be being optimistic but I would almost guarantee that it could be repaired or even re-made.
I'd offer to do it for you but I'm in Northern France and you appear to be in Wales.


I've had need to repair a few A class linkages from Euramobil and Pilote and I'd have to say the level of expertise that the original modification had been done by the converters was appalling.


Can you post a picture of the item that is broken?
I'm going to be away from computer for a while now but will reply to you later.


.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

hemmsy said:


> Hi John
> Thank you for your reply. It is the whole assembly the motor and linkage as my just stopped working when i checked it out it had snapped inside the pipe. I have been onto Southdown motorhomes they are saying that concorde no longer make the linkage for right hand drives. so stuck cant go anywhere until i can get a new one,
> Regards
> Ena


Blimey that's not good !! Concorde can't supply replacement parts for a 4 year old vehicle :surprise::surprise:

M


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

hemmsy said:


> Does anyone know where we can pick up a new windscreen wiper assembly for the concorde credo emotion 693h 2011 right hand drive. I would really appreciate any info at all.
> Many thanks
> Ena Hemms


You could try to contact Concorde directly using this link:

http://www.concorde.eu/en/service/contact/

They both write and speak english well. So you could call them too if you prefer.


----------

